# Minerai oil vapor treatment for mites.



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

No, oils are not the answer. Try oxalic acid. Look up member snl, as he sells the vaporizing units and has tons of good, accurate information on OAV. Also read http://scientificbeekeeping.com/ for more good, accurate information on varroa control.

HTH


Rusty


----------



## Chemguy (Nov 26, 2012)

For a pretty good summary of first-hand experience with mineral oil fogging vs. oxalic acid vaporization, see this thread:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...arted-fogging-today&highlight=mineral+oil+fog


----------



## AL from Georgia (Jul 14, 2014)

The others are giving you good advice. There are a few commercially available treatments that use natural compounds, like MAQS. If you don't plan to use a proven mite control method, you should plan on buying more bees.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!

From reports here by other users (for detailed reports search for "Glock" posts in the summer of 2013) _fogging_ of mineral oil (FGMO) is an ineffective treatment for mites. 

But if you're seeing mites in your drone cells and on your drones something needs to be done about that.

Wholesale removal of drone cells using one of those specially designed frames for the purpose will help, but if you've got a big problem then it may only be marginal.

Not sure what your seasonal conditions are but other options along the lines of the so-called soft treatments might be formic acid (Mite-Away Quick Strips) or oxalic acid, either a dribble or a series of vaporizations. By the way there is no way to fog OA, nor to vaporize FGMO 

More information can be found at Randy Oliver's website www.scientificbeekeeping.com.

Have you done a sugar roll to gauge your overall infestation rate? Mites prefer drone brood so that may be skewing your perceptions a bit.

Enj.


----------



## ymirdave (May 11, 2015)

Thanks for all the advise. My Bee Mentor said to use mineral oil if I want to experiment or use a known treatment that works if I want them to survive. I used Apivar strips for my treatment this time. Last year I used thymol. The hive is very strong, so I think my girls should be fine. Next year I will treat earlier in the spring.


----------



## ymirdave (May 11, 2015)

Thanks for all the advise. I don't want to buy more bees. My Bee Mentor said to use mineral oil if I want to experiment or use a known treatment that works if I want them to survive. I used Apivar strips for my treatment this time. Last year I used thymol. The hive is very strong, so I think my girls should be fine. Next year I will treat earlier in the spring.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

